# Cowryman router plane?



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

Has anyone ever used one of these? I'm looking for something not to expensive to clean up rabbits and small dad is. I usually use a chisel when doing this but sometimes it's not easy. I looked around and haven't found anything from wood craft that was not to expensive.. I want be using it very much and don't really want to pay 150.00 for one..
Thanks Gerald

Cowryman Router Plane Handheld Woodworking Tool 49.00 Amazon


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

I have never used one, but it appears very similar to an Old Woman's Tooth. Why not just make yourself one?










If you have an extra 1/2" or 3/8" chisel and a scrape of 4×4 … all it will cost you is about two hours of your time.


----------

